# Does all laminate flooring sound hollow?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Does all laminate flooring sound hollow or is there a way to make it sound like hardwood when walked on?


----------



## Don Benham (Mar 17, 2004)

Better underlayments and a nice flat floor help alot but I think it will always sound more hollow than a non-floating wood floor.

Don


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Don's on the money. Thin laminate will never sound the same as solid wood.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

never sound the same, but check with the manufacturer on CORK underlayment.

very nice stuff...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Flor, where have you been? I've been waiting for you to chime in on the flooring questions and you have pretty much left it up to me. I do a lot of flooring installs but it's not really 'my thing'.
Hope that you were on vacation and not out with the flu as I was.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

my boss doesn't want me to visit these sites at work anymore.
he agrees that they are very informative and they help sharpen my skills, but it's keeping the adware busy.
so now I do it at home, but it's 8-9-10 pm your time when I finally do.

but I am not going anywhere


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Rotten boss. Mine is bad too.....she's not here right now so I can say that. LOL


----------

